# Southeast Michigan Weather



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am starting this thread so Ryan or whoever wants to can post weather HERE....That way I won't be falsely accused of scaring Ryan away......



I will start it off....Its Cold out


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I am starting this thread so Ryan or whoever wants to can post weather HERE....That way I won't be falsely accused of scaring Ryan away......
> 
> I will start it off....Its Cold out


Its cold, clear and sunny here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who is welcome here???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Is Fireball welcome here?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is welcome here???


Everyone is Welcome.....But...It has to be serious posts about the weather and only the weather


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Everyone is Welcome.....But...It has to be serious posts about the weather and only the weather


Understood


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well.....Its cold again today....I wonder if my "Buddy" on the westside of the state is ok?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Well.....Its cold again today....I wonder if my "Buddy" on the westside of the state is ok?


He's doing great.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just wanted everyone to know....Its supposed to snow Sunday night-Monday time frame....Also..Its still cold out.... -3 this morning


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah but whens it going to warm up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Just wanted everyone to know....Its supposed to snow Sunday night-Monday time frame....Also..Its still cold out.... -3 this morning


What is the Catastar's thermometer showing?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is the Catastar's thermometer showing?


It was malfunctioning


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

43 Thursday supposedly


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's currently 62F..... thinking that's cold

Does that count?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> It's currently 62F..... thinking that's cold
> 
> Does that count?


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> It was malfunctioning


I'm shocked!!!


----------

